# Border Bows



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Checking these guys out...and with what is being said about them I am very curious and tempted to try them out. And I am in the market for buying a set of limbs.
I want to know what they consider their top of the line limb? Performance vs. the other guys out there? and if anyone in the states deals in them?


----------



## Radian (Oct 5, 2009)

From what I have figured , I am replacing my FX's with their Hex5 -H's.(Currently their top limb I believe), and am expecting at least the same or better speeds , and vastly improved torsional stability.

In fact they shipped the limbs to South Africa today so I may just be able to give you some input some time soon.

As a bonus , their limbs have wicked curves at full draw!

Will revert once I receive mine


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

HexV-h or HexV-w are their top of the line ILF recurve limbs. I saw some Borders in Vegas last year but have never shot them. They are doing things with limbs that no one else is doing. Other companies seem to copy their designs and that says quite a lot. If the past is any indication of the future, we'll start seeing more of their designs copied by other manufacturers soon.

I sent Border an email with several questions and you know what happened? Brace yourself. They actually replied. In detail. 

Sid is certainly one of the ultimate limb geeks in existence and shares his knowledge freely if you ask him. It was really him that made me want a set of Border limbs because anyone that passionate about making something is probably going to turn out a pretty good product.

Oh, and where else can you actually specify what color you want?

http://www.borderbows.com/working/products/target/limbsilf.html


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i was in the same boat about a year ago SA...emailed sidney ball sr after viewing their website and after a flurry of emails between us ordered my first set of limbs which arrived christmas eve...

sold 2 of my older limbs(winex and pse xpressions) and got their top of the line HEX5-H MK2s and placed another order a few months later for their CXGs.

great people to deal with and customer service is second to none...contact sid at [email protected] and explain what you want and he will try his best to help you...don't be afraid to ask any questions...

they have a 30-day free trial period also and do custom colors...

there is a dedicated border forum at archery-interchange where you can visit and consult with other border owners..including sid jr and sr who answer all questions there about their products..

i also have older border carbon limbs which came with a warf bow i got from an archer in finland so i now have 3 of their limbs...

needless to say i like them a lot!! 

PS..i am the only archer in my country with border limbs!!!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a pair of the HexV H and plan to compete with them next outdoor season. 
I can't say enough good things about Sid and the way he does business. 1st rate all the way. 
I am in the process of tuning my set up. At this point I know that chrono speeds are up with the Border limbs. On the magnitude of 6fps versus my current set up. There is lots of work I need to do to get a great tune. I am optimistic.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*borders*

The Border limbs have a unique feel to them. 

No stacking whatsoever. I had some Winex and picked up some TXB's used.
I liked the TXB's more so i sold the Winex, Now I have 2 sets of TXB's, a set of tXS and a Border Black Douglas with HEX 5-W

The TXB have been replaced by CXB, more stability in the limbs


BTW Sid's e-mail is down at the moment.

dave


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been corresponding with Sid over the past 1.5 weeks, and am placing my order now. I've read enough on Archery Interchange, and from various people who've previously purchased their products to feel comfortable making the leap. I'm buying a set of their top of the line Hex5-Hs (H stands for their carbon/composite limb, where a W would stand for their wood core.)

Everyone who's said that they're great to communicate with is right on. These guys will tell you everything about why they are doing what they're doing, and what theirs and independent testing has revealed. 

I'm getting a set of 44# limbs, and plan on doing several comparisons between them and my 44# PSE Xpression limbs.

If there is any draw back at all, its that the limbs that I'm ordering are not in stock, so they'll take +/-8 weeks to get. But knowing that they're made to order and hand matched, makes the wait worth it.

Gig'em


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

sent an email to sid (hopefully he gets it) I have read and heard so many good things that I am about sold already...just as long as they arn't outragously priced (which I doubt) AND if they can do colors I am sold ...Wonder if he can do 2 color one on front and other on back?


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheers for the kind words.

To help explain who we are.

We are a family run business where there is Ann, Sid and me also Sid.
We are the hub of comunication.
While in the factory there are currently 11 in the workshops.
We make about 1000 bows a year, and aim to make the best bows we possibly can. Our most experienced bower has over 35 years experience and is buried in the heart of production, and amongst us we have a sound understanding of the basics of bow design (there is always new things to learn in archery, so i'll stick to the term "basics" as thats probably as much as anyone knows)

We have a good back ground in making target bows for trad archery, which includes Full carbon limbed longbows (flatbows) and takedown recurves, one peice recurves and ILF limbs.
We have just stretched our selves in investing in some CNC machines and have a long way to go with them. so thats keeping us busy too... :-D

We as a family have been at the helm of Border for the last 12 years, though i joined 4 years ago. While the company has a povinance in quality bows dating back to 1940.

We make our Own laminates in house, and have worked out our own methods of having a 100% carbon limb. This is where we stand proud of most other Trad bow makers, and also stand proud amongst the top level Fita Limbs.

I just thought id help fill in some back ground as to who we are, and why stock is low (we are trying to improve this) and why there is a waiting list.As these things are not easy to make!
We think that the bow should be a total joy to shoot, that way, you'll want to shoot it more, and if your not happy then we need to try harder. Thats the reason why we offer your money back upon return if your not happy with what we have delivered. We live and die by this sword.

Hope you enjoy your shooting, be it a compound or a English longbow, as thats what this is about


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

An archer who lives or dies by the sword? Some irony there!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I just sent an email a couple of days ago. I am looking for another set of beautiful wood core limbs.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Well...I havn't even recieved a reply to my email yet but I am about tempted already to order. So many people saying good things. Just need to know what its going to cost me.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

IMO...Border Archery are by FAR the BEST bowyers out there!!!! Customer service, quality, ingenuity and craftmanship...don't get any better.

I just wished I had some extra money right now to purchase some new limbs from them. I personally wouldn't choose any other limb.

Ray


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

SA try this e-mail 

[email protected]


Mike


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

Sid's had a bit of a problem with email and has lost some received over the last few days. Best send again if you're in any doubt


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

They do have some pre-made limbs in stock and keep them on this list:
http://www.borderbows.com/Stock/Target Limbs.pdf


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

what is the average speed improvement most people saw on their Hex-v's over thier previous limb (with same specs)?

BTW you can get any color (front or back can be different) you can also get a graphic printed on the limb of your choice. Ann sent me email with pics of a butterfly pattern on a set of pink limbs they did...it ran extra to do so but I am thinking it will make for one unique bow. as well you can choose the color of the "borders" logo on the limb too. Try that from any other manufacturer.

I was quoted $528 for Hex-V-H's mkII with 80 bucks shipping and insurance don't know about graphic changes or etc charges as result...not bad and very compairable to a new set of W&W's or Hoyt's.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i went from 191 FPS with my 34# winacts vs 197 FPS with the 34# HEX5s with similar set-ups and arrows.....the borders only had very basic tuning...i am expecting a bit more speed when i go to 12-strand vs. 16-strand strings as my 32# CXGs are now also at 197 FPS with 12-strand strings...

since i have a red and a black x-factor i had the limbs done in black with red colored logo...looks sweet......shoots sweeter!!....


----------



## Nick Forster (Feb 11, 2009)

*hex5's and txg's*

I have a son who is quite of a good Junior recurve archer. Last year he represented England in the Euronations tounament. 
David shoots Border Limbs, he has shot Border TXG's for the past 2 1/2 years. His scores noticeably improved within a couple of months of getting his first set of Borders and he puts this improvement down to the Limbs.
David has gone through that very exspensive growing spurt that teanagers seem to have and I have had to purchase him some new limbs. 
Because David is a Junior archer that takes his sport very seriously. I gave him the opertunity to have what ever limbs he desired, and give him his due he tried them all Hoyt 990tx 900's samicks bf's win&win you name it.
David has stayed with Border and three days ago the new set of Hex 5 w's arrived. The TXG's were always a smooth shooting non stacking limb his 66" pair did not stack even at my draw length of 30", but the Hex 5's are wonderful, very fast and torsionaly stiff and forgiving.
I have no problems recomending Border 
Nick:darkbeer:


----------



## Nick Forster (Feb 11, 2009)

ScarletArrows said:


> what is the average speed improvement most people saw on their Hex-v's over thier previous limb (with same specs)?
> 
> QUOTE]
> The difference over win & win is about 2lbs in draw weight. Hoyts are noticeably slower than win &win (innos) pound for pound.
> ...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

nick...is your son's sight all the way out with his TXGs?..i will testing my 32# CXGs soon at 90m and am interested in his experience if you can share..I would also recommend that he try 12-strand fastflight plus or dyneema strings as my speed has noticeably increased with this...i tried them at sid's advice...

using mckinney II arrows with 1 9/16" spinwings(rick mckinney advised this at my arrow size which are 725s)also help us low poundage users reach the long distances much easier than with the usual x10s and aces which i was using before...these arrows are the lightest high end fita arrows currently available...they are about 20% lighter than the equivalent x10s and 15% lighter vs the aces...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Hopefully, I will have mine ordered tomorrow. I am moving from 36 lb long CXB's to 36 lb long HexV wood core. All I have to do is get my ordering instructions from Sid and I will be at the postoffice.


----------



## Jsabah (Nov 4, 2008)

My son & I both have Border Hex5-H limbs and couldn't be happier. Starting with the communication and ending with the performance of the limbs...all first class. If you post on the following website www.archery-interchange.net/forum/border-archery you will hear from both owner/users as well as Sid. Also, if e mail seems to go slow, send a copy/reminder as it probably is lost ... my experience is that they get back to you within a day or two (3 at the MOST-due to time diff).


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Hopefully, I will have mine ordered tomorrow. I am moving from 36 lb long CXB's to 36 lb long HexV wood core. All I have to do is get my ordering instructions from Sid and I will be at the postoffice.


we have lost some emails from just over a week ago. (Outlook packed up)

if you sent it about then. you might need to send your email again....


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Borderbows,

I was caught in the batch of lost email a couple of weeks ago. I sent a couple out Friday with what I wanted and a reminder today since I am leaving town tomorrow. You will recognize my emails as from the person ordering 36 lb long HexV who is leaving town tomorrow.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

A few years back I went to Border to shoot a tourney, although Sid doesn't shoot tourney he joined us to fling a few arrows (by the way he's an excellent shot) and afterwards he opened the factory (on a Sunday) to show me around.

Great range of products and considered by many as the best after sales service in the industry.:thumbs_up


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Borderbows,
> 
> I was caught in the batch of lost email a couple of weeks ago. I sent a couple out Friday with what I wanted and a reminder today since I am leaving town tomorrow. You will recognize my emails as from the person ordering 36 lb long HexV who is leaving town tomorrow.


I Will get you an answer today.


----------

